# Lockmeadow 2011



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I know of two shows in the first few months. Does anyone know anymore?
Thanks in advance 

Ashford, Faversham & District Canine Society - 2nd January 2011

East Kent £2550 Price Money Open Show - 6th February 2011


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i'll be taking schedules of Ashford n Fav to Ardingly on 13th if anyone wants one.

Dover n Deal have a show in Jan there.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I am judging tollers at ashford and faversham


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

27th feb kent county
6th march folkstone and hythe
20th march woolwich and bexley


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

tollisty said:


> i am judging tollers at ashford and faversham :d


lol. We'll i'll probably be stewarding. See you there.:d


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Dartford have a show usually end of jan.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## SmokeyRabbit (Aug 28, 2010)

August 2011 | Facebook


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Open Show ~ 18 December 2011 - at The Agricultural Hall, Maidstone, Kent 

Limited Show ~ 20 September 2012 at Northbourne Village Hall, Northbourne, Deal, Kent. 

Open Show ~ 16 December 2012 - at The Agricultural Hall, Maidstone, 




DOVER AND DEAL DATES. USUSALLY HAVE SHOW IN JAN CHANGED TO DEC NOW .


----------

